# :( R.I.P. Blaise



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My gorgeous halfmoon cambodian Blaise has past away apparently from dropsy I am so sad. I only had him for about 2 months.
R.I.P. little buddy.
I'm going to miss you :-(

Here's the last Pic I took of him.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. ):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Blaise. RYP Blaise.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no :c I'm so sorry... RIP Blaise. He was so beautiful. Poor guy


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

R.I.P Blaise
Awesome name for an awesome fish


----------

